# Maasbracht-Wesem



## Lucio (25. März 2005)

xxxxxxx


----------



## Gunni77 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Maasbracht-Wesem*

Hallo


Ich kenne die beschriebene Stelle nicht aus eigener Anschauung, aber warum sollst du nicht in der Mündung eines Kanals in die Maas angeln dürfen? Du must halt von den Schleusen einen bestimmten Mindestabstand (Ich habe gerade vergessen wie viele Meter...) einhalten, aber ansonsten darf man im Kanal bzw. der Maas eigendlich angeln, oder? 

In den Papieren steht:
"Sie dürfen Fischen und laufen im gesamten Julianakanal und in Berghafen von Born, ab der Schleuse von Maasbracht bis zur ausfahrt von dem Kanal Borgharen (Maastricht)

Sie dürfen nicht betreten: Den Beichlauf zwischen km. 20500 bis km.21.500 und km 1.000 bis km.1.500, betreffend die Scleusen - Komplexe bei Born und Limmel."
Gruß


----------



## Mac Gill (28. März 2005)

*AW: Maasbracht-Wesem*

Für die Gegend von Wessem musst du auch die Maasplassen vergunning zu rate ziehen. Dabei ist ein Heftchen mit den ganzen "Randseen".

Auf die schnelle fällt mir nur ein, dass der kleine See, den man von der Autobahn aus sieht nicht mit meinen Papieren zu beangeln ist. Ist aber guut in den Papieren beschrieben...


----------



## Sebastian Wagner (28. März 2005)

*AW: Maasbracht-Wesem*

in Belgien und Holland sind 50m Abstand zu den Schleusen zu halten. Im Julianakanal sind schöne Zander drin. Insbesondere an Hafeneinfahrten.


----------



## PetriHelix (28. März 2005)

*AW: Maasbracht-Wesem*

Hm ich kenne die Stelle die Du meinst aber weiss leider auch nicht ob man dort angeln darf. So geht es mir an einigen Stellen in NL und ich wüsste mal gerne wen man da fragen kann. 

Die Sache mit den kontrollieren würde ich nicht so sagen, habe dort schon oft Polizeiboote rumfahren sehen.


----------



## PetriHelix (29. März 2005)

*AW: Maasbracht-Wesem*

Zum Jochen fahre ich jetzt gleich mal hin. Kann ihn ja mal fragen, nur denke ich weiss der da auch nicht mehr zu. Er angelt ja fast nur noch vom Boot aus und nach eine Weile kennen die Polizisten das Boot bestimmt auch schon. 
Kann man denn niemanden in NL anmailen?


----------



## the doctor (29. März 2005)

*AW: Maasbracht-Wesem*

Hi.....Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du da angeln darfst....Habe selber schon Nachts dort gesessen und vereinzelt schöne Zander zwischen den Booten gefangen....
Jochen sagte mir, nur der Hafen auf der Seite von Maasbracht ist tabu ( Industrie Hafen und an der Schleuse) da diese Gewässer den Vereinen gehören....
Wenn du aber, von Ohe en Laak kommst und vor der Schleuse rechts ab biegst, und den geflasterten Weg entlang fährst und da angelst, wirst du meines Erachtens keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (29. März 2005)

*AW: Maasbracht-Wesem*

Hoi Doc,
was machste nächstes We?? Wenn alles glatt geht dann hab ich Fr, Sa und So frei.
Wäre das nicht mal ne Möglichkeit nach Wessem zu düsen :q :q und Samstag soll 
es richtig warm werden  |uhoh:#v #:


----------

